# Close call with Speeding train



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

http://gmy.news.yahoo.com/v/11979077

what an idiot!


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I saw that on GMA yesterday.. Potential recipient of a Darwin Award there..


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

Look at the video again and again. It appears this idiot tried to come as close as possible to being hit by the train. He seems to hesitate a bit as the train approaches.

Imagine if he had been off by 6 inches. And of course the crew running the train is sitting in horror as they think they may have struck a pedestrian.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

The story I heard that goes with the video is that this is security camera footage from British Rail used in an ad campaign to promote safety. Apparently they are having quite the issue with Brits jumping the gates and tyring to beat the train. They said that the UK Govt is talking about jail time for offenders that survive and are aprehended..


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

There should be sticky glue between the rails(kinda flytrap) This way they can aprehend offenders easy? (chuckle 2-3 times) After a while there would be no stupid people(Doodoo Bird) 

Manfred Diel


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Mr Dumbpickle loses his shoe, nother 2 inches woulda been his foot. What a Maroon!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

There are idiots born every day. One thing about it get hit by a train and your never do it again. Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Yup this guys an A hole alright, if you look real close at his foot the train did hit him and knocked his shoe off.. look close...


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes -it is part of an safety ad campaign by Railtrak. There have been quite a number of "near misses" by train at level crossings recently. One grandmother and her grandchild were knocked down by an Intercity Class 43 which was, "over 200 yards away", when they started to cross the tracks -or a little over *ONE SECOND* at Intercity speeds... The lights flash for 30 seconds before the train arrives the barriers go down 10 seconds before arrival. A class 43 takes a little over 4 Km to come to a stop from Intercity Speeds and that is classed as an emergency stop -during this time it will have used all the coolant water for the brakes and all the sand in the hoppers. I have several friends on Signals and Track work who will tell you that you start looking for bits of the body up to at least 200m from the point of impact and that by the 1km mark you should have the lot. Needless to say this is not part of any safety information issued by RailTrak. 

regards 

ralph


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I like that the comment about his white socks. Should have noted his brown shorts.

Wow that was close.


----------



## jamarti (Jan 2, 2008)

All I get is a video about movie stars turning 40 year old.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Try this one.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1139649/Caught-camera-Man-just-milliseconds-death-leaps-path-speeding-train.html


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

All I saw was people complaining about being 40.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 02/12/2009 12:20 PM
All I saw was people complaining about being 40.

They must re-use thier links or something. All I saw was some man hating, women's libbers on a rant.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ouch. Not just a UK problem, there used to be footage of a female commuter being sent into orbit by BN E9 somewhere on the net?


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Yessir Garrett,
Her name was Mary T. Wojtyla, age 41, and it happened in Downers Grove, Illinois. With this information you can search it if you wish but I would not put that video on MLS out of respect for her family. Not to mention, once you see something horrific like that, you can't unsee it. It will stick in your mind permanently and in detail. My experience with this was hitting a dump truck at 57 MPH on an intermodal train. I could never say "I killed someone" until that day. It is certainly an event that can change a person, so if anyone chooses to search and view it, at least they did it of their own free will.









-Will


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Agreed Will. 

My neighbor as a kid was an engineer for PRR-Penn Central-ConRail (before AmTrak had their own crews). Hit a station wagon full of nuns. Went to check the car, they were dead, and eating ice cream. He could never eat ice cream again. 

For me, I would imagine the hard part of knowing what IS going to happen, and ZERO control of the situation.


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Yes it's true, you'll think, "If only i'd..." a million times. It's the last thing an Engineer wants to do is kill someone on a crossing but the general public is uneducated enough about trains to think we can somehow stop 7,000 tons on a dime. One Engineer refuses to work on the road because of it. He was stalked, harassed, and threatened by the family of a woman he killed on a crossing. He's such a nice man, I really look up to him and he didn't deserve that. 

-Will


----------

